# your favorite newborn carrier (from day one)



## dovemama (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, looking for some new carriers for the next babe, but there are so many options.

(We have an ergo sport...mostly for DH) but I am not a fan, plus don't really think it would be comfy for a newborn.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

I loved our Moby from day 1-about 3 months. After that she got too heavy. I'm thinking a nice woven wrap might take you from babyhood to toddler if you're just looking to buy one.


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Definitely if you only want one carrier (and are willing to deal with the learning curve) I'd make it a woven wrap. However if I could do it all over again I'd buy just two: a ring sling and a woven. Those are the only two carriers I use now.  Ring sling for fast in and outs, woven for extended periods of wear. Both will go from nb through toddlerhood.


----------



## nstewart (Nov 6, 2010)

Hmmm, I have an Ergo (the original Ergo) and with the Heart to Heart insert for newborn to about 6 months. I loved and still love it as my go-to carrier even though I have a woven wrap, a ring sling and a Beco (yes, I'm addicted to carriers). Are there any babywearing stores where you live? If you wait until next babe is born and go to the store then you can probably try several with your babe and find what will work best for you.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

This is going to be rather predictable after my thread on the Maya Wrap, but I preferred a ring sling. They are versatile in positions for your baby, and are perfect for the cradle hold for newborns. You also have a built in nursing cover in a ring sling. I was able to nurse my baby in the sling without even taking it off, and I used the "tail" as a cover.

Ring slings may be a bit tricky to get the hang of, but you can google instructional videos or look them up on youtube if you don't have anyone in real life who can help you with positioning.

Infants need a cradle hold for at least the first couple of months until they are able to hold their own head up and develop the posture to be carried upright. Ring slings "grow" with the baby though, and allow different holds. I did eventually graduate to a backpack style carrier toward the end of our first year though.


----------



## xiri (Jun 22, 2006)

I have to second the PP. Maya Wrap RS is my favorite newbie carrier. It is actually my favorite period, but usually around 18 months I transition to a Becco or mei tie for comfort reasons.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd say a Mai Tai  I never loved a ring sling and here it's often too hot for wraps.


----------



## ENVIessentials (Mar 13, 2012)

My favorite baby carrier is the moby wrap. I love how snug you can get your newborn in it. As they grow though, I love the mei tai because it is quicker to put on, and seems to stay put longer with heavier babies.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

There's a babywearing group where you live, I suggest you check it out and see what they have that might interest you. They meet every month, and they have a wide selection of various carriers.

Like Honey, for a NB I love my Moby. But once they hit about 15 lbs, the Moby doesn't work any longer. At that point with DS I moved onto a RS and a MT.

For something to last the entire time though, definitely a RS and a woven wrap would be my votes. I can't use a RS with my toddler anymore, he's just too heavy, but I did until about 18 mos. At this point the only thing I can carry him anymore is a woven wrap.


----------



## Christine08 (Mar 14, 2011)

I really liked my Belle baby carrier which can be worn when the baby is 8 lbs. I have to switch to something more supportive at about 20lbs though because it begins to hurt my shoulders ( I am small framed). I also love the Ergo carrier and wished I'd had it for my first baby. The heart to heart insert was a little cumbersome, but once you get the hang of it it worked really well. It's great how you can use the Ergo for so long too and that it can be worn facing in and out or even on the side (which I've never done, so not sure how that works).


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Moby Wrap was my fave from day one. I almost never use it anymore though because I wear my structured Boba and I can pop both kids in and out super fast and easy. My DD is just too heavy for the wrap now.


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mambera*
> 
> Definitely if you only want one carrier (and are willing to deal with the learning curve) I'd make it a woven wrap. However if I could do it all over again I'd buy just two: a ring sling and a woven. Those are the only two carriers I use now. Ring sling for fast in and outs, woven for extended periods of wear. Both will go from nb through toddlerhood.


This, absolutely. I personally love ring slings and wouldn't be without one, but, they aren't as great for when you need to wear the baby for an extended period of time. Which is where the woven wrap comes in! Both types of carriers can be used from birth, with the baby's legs in or legs out. Being able to wear a newborn with legs out is key, IMO, because lots of newborns dislike legs in and if you only have a carrier that can be used legs in with a baby who hates that... well, you are out of luck!


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kythe*
> 
> Infants need a cradle hold for at least the first couple of months until they are able to hold their own head up and develop the posture to be carried upright.


Just wanted to pop in to say that the cradle carry is not really being recommended anymore as the "go-to" position for newborns. It puts them at a higher risk for positional asphyxia, where their head flops forward (chin touching their chest) and they kink their airway/can't breathe. An upright carry, with the baby's torso on the wearer's chest (usually called a "tummy to tummy" carry) is much, much safer in this regard and also allows for proper spine and hip development when done correctly. When the baby is carried upright their spine should be allowed to follow it's natural "C" shaped curve, their legs should be open, and their knees should be up towards their belly button so that the top of the femur is centered in the hip socket. These three things together are considered to be optimal positioning for hip and spine development in newborns and young infants. And they don't need to be able to hold their head up to be worn upright; you just need to have the top of the carrier come up to the base of the baby's skull for extra support if they are especially floppy. But if you support their spine and back properly their head will follow.


----------



## kythe (Dec 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clovergirl*
> 
> Just wanted to pop in to say that the cradle carry is not really being recommended anymore as the "go-to" position for newborns. It puts them at a higher risk for positional asphyxia, where their head flops forward (chin touching their chest) and they kink their airway/can't breathe. An upright carry, with the baby's torso on the wearer's chest (usually called a "tummy to tummy" carry) is much, much safer in this regard and also allows for proper spine and hip development when done correctly. When the baby is carried upright their spine should be allowed to follow it's natural "C" shaped curve, their legs should be open, and their knees should be up towards their belly button so that the top of the femur is centered in the hip socket. These three things together are considered to be optimal positioning for hip and spine development in newborns and young infants. And they don't need to be able to hold their head up to be worn upright; you just need to have the top of the carrier come up to the base of the baby's skull for extra support if they are especially floppy. But if you support their spine and back properly their head will follow.


Interesting. I hadn't heard a justification for an upright carry for a newborn. Then again, I have been a bit out of the action for the last few years.







I can see what you are saying, but I think this could go either way. It is possible to use a cradle hold without kinking the baby's body, though it can take some practice and experimentation. I've also seen people using upright holds for small babies whose heads appear unsupported, leaning at odd angles. Newborn positioning is tricky altogether, it seems.


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

I could justify any of three for a newborn (maybe 4).

I had a Baby k'tan for this newborn,, and LOVED it. no real tieing involved, fast in and out, and comfy, two shouldered carry. Very like a moby in that it is a stretchier wrap, but less learning curve.

Moby ^^ see above. though these only get me until about 12-13 lbs. then baby feels too saggy to be comfortable.

Ring Sling: for quick ins and outs, they are awesome. The easiest carrier to nurse in by far. Reasonably priced. The trick is finding one with a comfortable (for you) shoulder. I like SBP (sleeping baby productions). Downside - it's one shoulder, so not good for long duration wearing. Or if you have back problems. I also second the tummy to tummy hold. My LO hated cradle except while nursing. She felt squished.

Woven wrap. These are my only carriers now, really. I gave everything else up once I learned how to wrap. best for versatility, longevity, and hold value well. You can wrap in the heat,, just need to find a thin supportive wrap to do the job. I love didymos waves for that. (among others). Plus with a woven you can even put a newborn on your back (with practice, youtube,, a mirror and a bed or couch nearby. Also having other people IRL that know how and can spot you is a big big help)

Mei Tai and SSC can be used for newbies, I just find the other ones better for me.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a Mei Tai and graduated to a Boba when she hit about 15 lbs. I have a semi-stretchy wrap carrier but never cared for it. I liked this progression and would recommend it to anyone, and plan to do it with my next baby. I find it a lot less fiddly to use a carrier that I pull around baby's body than one that she needs to be wiggled into. Perhaps learning to wrap around myself would have been an option, but also she was a summer baby and the wrap was hot. The Mei Tai we have (Baby Hawk) has a padded head rest that will support the head for a tiny baby; by the time they grow past this, they can hold their head up.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Sep 7, 2010)

Woven wrap!!


----------



## cgmama (Oct 17, 2005)

Love, love, LOVE a wrap for newborns and all the way up to toddlerhood really. When they get a bit bigger, I use a mei tai for quick ins and outs, but still use a wrap for times when I will be wearing baby for longer. My 4 and 2 yo's both still ride in wraps and mei tais. I tried a ring sling and a pocket (?) sling when my older kids were young but could never get used to them. I always felt like I was going to drop the baby and they cause pain in my shoulders.


----------



## heyitskalista (Feb 14, 2012)

Absolutely a woven wrap! They're so versatile and comfortable. There's a bit of a learning curve but its not too hard!


----------



## FrenchieExpat (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi,

For my newborn I use a French wrap (i'm French) a short JPMBB (it's a strech wrap) and a butterfly2 by Beco too.

For my older daughter I use my JPMBB but not often,I use more my Boba.I also have a Tonga in my bag for short carrying and I have order a sling.

I think to order a long JPMBB but my husband doesn't want,I don'tunderstand why??(ok I already have 4 carryer and one go to arrive)


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I loved my Moby wrap until she was about 15 pounds. It was easy to pop in and out without even having to adjust and it felt so comfortable.


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

Loved my Sleepy Wrap (like the Moby but I think it's stretchier?) from day 1, and can still wear him in it now at 9 months.


----------



## RhubarbCustard (May 8, 2012)

I'm probably a bit biased here... but the Rhubarb & Custard Pouch Sling wins hands-down. It's suitable from birth to 17kg (about age 3), is EU-certified for safety and quality, and is small enough to fold up and put away in your handbag or baby bag. The wide, flat piece of fabric over your back and shoulder means that you can literally wear in for hours without being uncomfortable , as the weight is distributed evenly over your back. Because of that, the pouch sling is often recommended by physiotherapists as the best way of carrying a baby for someone who has back-pain issues. And, it's stylish, too 

By Annalisa

http://www.rhubarbandcustard.co.za


----------



## glassesgirlnj (Mar 15, 2012)

Our LO also enjoyed the Sleepy Wrap as a newborn, and the Kozy mei tai as well (though the Kozy had to be folded up at the bottom so she would fit correctly in it).


----------



## caitlincorry (May 31, 2012)

What are woven slings and where can I find one? I have baby number 2 who is almost five weeks old and a three year old I am running after and I'm looking for a carrier that will last me a while and will be the safest for my daughter. Thank you for your help.


----------



## proudMoMmy2634 (Jun 26, 2012)

I was not able to use a carrier for a newborn because Im not aware of it before, but I think Action Baby Carrier (ABC) can help. I was waiting for my ABC so I'm browsing through some forums about it and saw a picture of a mom using the carrier with her 8week old baby. She was explaining to the other mom how to use the carrier for a newborn through frog style and swaddle. And I personally observed that the baby is indeed comfortable! And, I was not able to use one before







... Hope this helps!!


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

If I could have only one, it would be the Maya Wrap. If I could have two, it would be the Maya and the Moby - at least for newborns. When they get older, I like wrap conversions and mei tais, but they need some decent head control for me to feel comfortable using them.


----------

